# Truth



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

It is better to be divided by the *truth *than united by error, it is better to speak the *truth *that hurts and then heals, than falsehood that comforts and then kills, it is better to be hated for telling the *truth *than loved for telling a lie.

It is better to stand alone with the *truth, *than to be wrong with the multitude.

Jesus Christ said: â€œI am the way the *truth *and the life.*â€*John 14:6 (KJV)


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*John 15:18-19*
18 â€œIf the world hates you, you know that it hated Me before _it hated_ you. 19 If you were of the world, the world would love its own. Yet because you are not of the world, but I chose you out of the world, therefore the world hates you.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Galatians 1:10*
For do I now persuade men, or God? Or do I seek to please men? For if I still pleased men, I would not be a bondservant of Christ.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Are you persecuted personally because of your message? Where do you conduct your ministry? I am just curious.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey Shaggydog,

Just wondering, but why are you always seem to be attacking F&C? I think the best thing we can do on here is not attack or give any non-christian fuel to point fingers and say we are so undivided, that they would not want to be a christian.

We, including me, should only strive to show & live Christ to everyone.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

atcfisherman said:


> Hey Shaggydog,
> 
> Just wondering, but why are you always seem to be attacking F&C? I think the best thing we can do on here is not attack or give any non-christian fuel to point fingers and say we are so undivided, that they would not want to be a christian.
> 
> We, including me, should only strive to show & live Christ to everyone.


I am not sure how I was attacking. The only thing I did was ask some questions, as he has asked me several times. Many are attacked for preaching the truth about God and Jesus. Many are persecuted worldwide. Sorry if my questions offend Fish or you.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

They didn't offend me. I'm just thinking about any 2coolers who might be reading the Food-for-the-Soul section who might not be saved. When they see all this disagreements, bickering, etc, that will turn them off. These actions are not Jesus. These actions are flesh and blood men who need to let Jesus lead and put pride down. 

Just saying we all might need to think before we act. I know I need too far to often. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

atcfisherman said:


> They didn't offend me. I'm just thinking about any 2coolers who might be reading the Food-for-the-Soul section who might not be saved. When they see all this disagreements, bickering, etc, that will turn them off. These actions are not Jesus. These actions are flesh and blood men who need to let Jesus lead and put pride down.
> 
> Just saying we all might need to think before we act. I know I need too far to often.
> 
> In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


Jesus also exposed those that did not teach the truths set down in the scrolls.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

I agree with actfisherman point, who are you winning to the Lord? Nobody! the world is watching while we bicker over the scriptures.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

melvinrod said:


> I agree with actfisherman point, who are you winning to the Lord? Nobody! the world is watching while we bicker over the scriptures.


But it OK to call out an entire religion like some on here? I will state my thoughts just as others do, but I will try not to offend an entire religion, although I do question their teachings. You want to call out some but let others slide. Pretty hypocritical. I didn't say anything offensive to begin with, I merely asked a question. And yes I will continue to defend my stand on this thread and in teaching the truth about God's word. Jesus dealt with opposition also, so I feel I am in good company..


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Well if you feel as if I am only pointing at you for this that is not what I am saying my point and I hope that all involved would check themselves as to see whether or not we are bring others to the Lord or our convictions. Will these arguments bring anyone to the Lord check the scriptures I don't find Jesus arguing over them He simply made a statement and kept on going never tripping over Himself to make a point.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Think what you want. Atcfishermans post was directed expressly to me, he even addressed it to Shaggydog. Your agreement with his statement was directed to me also. Sorry, but the air needs to be cleared. It does seem to me that you and atc seem to single me out, I know for a fact that he does. To me it seems very hypocritic to single some out while letting some slide ie fishnchips thread on Catholics. Again I ask, do you think that was OK? I didn't see any criticism from either of you about that, but many were offended by the thread. Think what you want, I think you are both hypocrits.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Thank you for your high estimation of me reread the post it is the repulsiveness of the constant arguments that make me sick.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

I am simply stating that the attacks on one another win one to the Lord for all to read if you are offended to was not my intention. So for give me if you were offended.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I will not sit and do nothing while multitudes are being deceived. I have posted about many other religions and even Christian pastors who are deceiving many. The fact of the matter is that the truth will offend many. Stop and think about eternity - that's a long time. If you feel the Lord leading you to do nothing about it, then do nothing. In the end, we will each give an account to God.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

You both have read my last post on this forum,and when you post check this spirit in which you post.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

melvinrod said:


> Thank you for your high estimation of me reread the post it is the repulsiveness of the constant arguments that make me sick.


Then when I responded and said I didn't mean to offend anyone, that I was just asking a couple of questions, why did you have to chime in and stir the pot. Sorry, but I feel like I have taken a little abuse on here this forum in the past, specifically from two people. It doesn't seem like they have been given the same treatment, even when, in my opinion they have made truly offensive posts.

Sorry if I offended you, I agree that we all have a common bond, and that is Jesus gave his life for us and it is only through him that we gain salvation.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*1 John 2:15-17*
Do not love the world or the things in the world. If anyone loves the world, the love of the Father is not in him. 16 For all that _is_ in the worldâ€"the lust of the flesh, the lust of the eyes, and the pride of lifeâ€"is not of the Father but is of the world. 17 And the world is passing away, and the lust of it; but he who does the will of God abides forever.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Shaggy dog,

I apologize for singling you out. It was wrong on my part. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Atcfisherman, apology accepted, and I too want to apologize for some of the statements I made both to you and Melvinrod. I fall short of the mark many times and strike back when I feel like I am attacked personally. It is something that I have to constantly have to work on and pray about. Patience and long-suffering is not one of my strong points. My personality can be more along the lines of Peter who would sometimes react without thinking a matter out.

I know that you, Melvinrod and Fish are all spiritual minded individuals, which are hard to find these days. I truly did not think I was attacking Fish by asking those questions. 

I am very familiar with persecution. It goes on worldwide. It can be subtle in this country but very blatant in other countries. I personally know people that have been imprisoned because of their preaching the truth of Gods word. I know of many that have paid the ultimate price, that was my reason for asking. Nothing more.

I especially apologize to Melvinrod. I know many enjoy your post on this forum, and I hope you will reconsider and begin posting on this forum again. 

I hope that all of you will accept my apology.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Amen to that Shaggydog. We are human and we will fall short sometimes. We are not perfect, but the Lord will continue to help us. You're a good man brother.

Atcfisherman you also are a good man brother. I can tell that you love the Lord and are striving to do his will. I always enjoy your posts/input.

Melvin, I'm not sure about you...lol.
Actually, I've learned a lot from you brother. And I look forward to reading your posts everyday. You have a big heart and have been a vessel that the Lord has used tremendously. Keep on doing the Lord's work and keep posting brother. 

There were some misunderstandings on this thread, but let's continue to move forward and to glorify God.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I know exactly what you are talking about when you mention Peter. I too am like that. Often, it's "open mouth, remove foot and insert other foot.". I call it my shot gun mouth. I sometimes just spray garage and then after seeing who I hurt, I regret doing it. Heck, I just hurt some dear friends this past Friday and I doubt it can be repaired. So I know what you are talking about. Have a blessed day. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------

